# Jim's Salty Dogs Review.



## JimInks (Nov 11, 2012)

The sweet dark Virginias are richly dark stewed fruity with a fair amount of citrus, and a very deep earthiness. The sweetness has a mild fermentation aspect as blocks tend to do. The perique is a minor player; much more raisins, figs, and dates than spice, the latter note is not always noticeable. I’ve no idea what fruit topping is added, but neither that nor the light application of sweet Caribbean rum detracts from the tobacco taste, and I do not consider this to be an aromatic. The nic-hit is a little less than medium, getting just a little more potent in strength after the half way point, but it’s never overwhelming. Both the strength and taste is a shade more than medium. The block may take a little cutting and it’s moist, but it’s not a chore. I tore it apart with my fingers, and peeled off thin layers, which I cut into small flake-like pieces before each smoke, leaving the block as intact as possible for as long as I can. Burns slow and requires relights. It’s not very complex, but it’s very creamy smooth and creamy with no weakening of flavors, no dull or harsh spots. I didn’t dry it any, but was able to burn it to finish though it left a little moisture in the bowl without dottle. The sweet, earthy after taste pleasantly lingers. Not quite an all day smoke, but if you use a small bowl, which I recommend, it’s easily repeatable during your smoking day.


----------

